# Matrix : le navet sans le pot-au-feu !



## hegemonikon (19 Mai 2003)

je ne regarde quasiment jamais la télé mais là je tombe sur un navet haut de gamme : Matrix.

Les cyber neuneux en herbe vont me laminer mais les navets je les adore dans le pot-au-feu...

Il faut sortir de la caverne la vision nuit gravement à l'imagination...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
  L'actualité ou les opinions parues sur MacGeneration vous enflamment ? Nous vous donnons l'occasion de vous exprimer sur les sujets chauds de l'actualité, liés au Mac ou à l'informatique. 

[/QUOTE] 

D'où sujet HS...

Mais pour te répondre, pour ma part, j'ai bien aimé... Comme quoi, les goûts et ls couleurs... Par contre c'est vrai que pour moi c'est pas un film cultisime, juste un bon film sympathique, sorti au bon moment!


----------



## iMax (19 Mai 2003)

C'est un film hyper réputé pour ses effets spéciaux sans pareils, qui a 5 étoiles sur 5 et qui est adulé par des millions de fans...

...et tu traites ça de navet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dirais OK si tu parlais d'un "Soap Opera" comme friend ou les conneries qu'ils nous passent sur M6, mais là...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> *Il faut sortir de la caverne la vision nuit gravement à l'imagination...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es dans la matrice hegemonikon ! Tu es dans la matrice !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr />*Je dirais OK si tu parlais d'un "Soap Opera" comme friend ou les conneries qu'ils nous passent sur M6, mais là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Oulà... On se calme ! Je sais bien que chacun voit midi à la porte de 14 heures, mais là, je dis stop ! Il se trouve que j'aime bien Friends moi, mon petit monsieur. Et si tous les égoûts sont dans la nature, c'est pas à la couleuvre qu'on avale qu'on apprend à faire la grimace. Non mais.












Un excellent navet se trouve ici.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

Vu que je n'avais encore jamais vu une image de ce truc, j'étais prêt à jeter un oeil distrait sur la chose, des fois que ça me plaise. Manque de bol, il y a "les frères Karamazov" un peu plus loin. Bon, ça n'est pas du haut de gamme, mais ça au moins le mérite de me rappeler un bouquin que j'adore.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Je l'ai deja vu...
Je vais pas regarder la télé pour ca


----------



## bonpat (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> * je ne regarde quasiment jamais la télé mais là je tombe sur un navet haut de gamme : Matrix. * 

[/QUOTE]

Il était temps... 
Si par hasard tu tombes sur Ben-Hur, n'hésite surtout pas à nous commenter, j'adore...


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il était temps... 
Si par hasard tu tombes sur Ben-Hur, n'hésite surtout pas à nous commenter, j'adore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, j'avais bien aimé le "vieux" ben-hur de 1926 ?? je ne suis pas du tout sûr de la date, en noir et blanc. J'ai oublié l'essentiel mais j'ai gardé des images d'une course de chars extraordinaires : dérapages contrôlés dans tous les virages, c'était Indianapolis


----------



## bonpat (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Moi, j'avais bien aimé le "vieux" ben-hur de 1926 ?? je ne suis pas du tout sûr de la date, en noir et blanc.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as juste inversé deux chiffres : c'était en 1629


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * .... mais ça au moins le mérite de me rappeler un bouquin que j'adore.   * 

[/QUOTE]

K.Dick ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

K.Dick ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, Finn : je parlais des karamazov et donc du génial bouquin de Dostoïevski 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je verrais peut-être des bouts de matrix une autre fois.
Sinon pour ce qui est de Dick, c'est sûr qu'il y a des bouquins que j'ai beaucoup aimés, à commencer par Ubik.

À propos, pour Ben hur, j'ai vérifié, c'est bien 1926, à moins que la scène qui m'ait marqué soit un bout du petit truc fait en 1907. Pour plus de renseignements, voir par exemple  ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

K.Dick ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

R. Dick ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

R. Dick ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Donald Duck ?


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mai 2003)

hahahahah je me marre encore....le ridicule ne tue pas : ce mélange men in black / jacky chan / blackspotation...

little buddha en imper noir qui fait du king fu : hahahahahah

oui zut j'aurais du regarder les frêrês Karamazov: le roman est sublime et Yul Bynner est une idole...mais je n'ai pas pu résister une grosse daube comme ça : Matrix....

allez sans rancune les nerds...

non sans rire : je me suis fait la semaine dernière une intégrale kurozawa c'est qd même autre chose...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

Tu n'aimes pas mais tu as regardé !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 enfin bon, la provocation a le vent en poupe ces temps-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour ceux qui veulent voir un très bon film de WuShu, regardez donc "les arts martiaux de Shaolin", çà, çà a de la gueule (avec Jet Lee dans ses très bons débuts, après il a un peu fait des daubes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## obi wan (19 Mai 2003)

jet li


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2003)

Bah, le début... enfin, jusqu'au milieu, le film est marqué par des répliques à l'emporte-piêce... sans dec', les répliques du genre " Vous allez vous mettre ça là ou je pense", quand c'est utilisé toutes les 30 secondes, c'est vrai que c'est lourd.

Mais si j'ai aimé le film c'est pour les effets spéciaux, et le montage (la musique est très bien choisie).


Voilà, sinon je comprends que les peronnes insensibles aux effets spéciaux ne l'apprécient pas. Car ce film veut parraître philosophique, alors qu'il ne l'est pas. C'est ce qui le rend ridicule à certains moments.

Allez, moi je vais voir le reloaded que pour les effets spéciaux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * jet li  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est çà mettez vous tous contre moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai déjà prerima qui me dit  _C'est Jet Li pas Jet Lee !!!! _ nanananère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pffffftt, de toute façon dans la transduction (oui çà existe môssieur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou plutot la traduction du chinois en français, on choisit la phonologie ! Autrement dit, on entend "i" et on l'écrit "i" ou bien "ee".

Des commentaires ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui ? bah gardez les !!!


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

La prochaine fois, Finn, t'as qu'à causer d'un film français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça sera plus simple, enfin en principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Sinon, les Karamazov que j'ai regardé du coin de l'oeil, ça m'a surtout donné envie de relire le bouquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y a pas de honte à regarder Matrix, ni même à aimer : si on regarde jamais ce genre de truc, c'est difficile d'en avoir la moindre idée et puis chacun ses goûts. Ce qui est un peu gonflant, c'est de voir que tous ces films sont présentés, quand il sortent, comme la huitième merveille du monde, le film du millénaire, etc... par la production ce qui peut se comprendre mais surtout par le relais des médias, ce qui est un peu pénible à la longue. Enfin, là aussi suffit de trier ce qu'on veut voir ou entendre.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Mai 2003)

quelqu'un a vu *cypher* ? c'était vraiment pas mal, bien barré pour un film olivoudien (moi zossi j'fais dans la transduction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), en tout cas le côté compile des bonnes recettes qui ont fait leurs preuves se ressent drôlement moins que dans, au hasard, matrix par exemple, mais c'est normal, c'est le même réalisateur que *cube* qui avait bien surpris ceux qui avaient eu la curiosité de le voir. on sent que le ptit gars a eu droit à une plus grosse tirelire sur ce coup-ci, mais qu'il n'en a pas pour autant glissé du côté obscur de la facilité?

bref, la photo est superbe, les acteurs sont parfaits (lucy liu subliiiiiime de perfection glaciale et de beauté fatale, j'en voudrai plein mon  congélo de celle-là ! ) et parfaitement à l'aise, on sent qu'ils ont du bien se faire plaisir à réaliser ce bel ovni. le scénar, je ne vous en parle pas, c'est quand même la cerise sur le gateau. je ne vous dirai pas à quel moment j'ai compris ce que j'ai compris, ni ce qu'il y a à comprendre, je vous conseille juste d'aller le voir, c'est assez rigolo de se faire retourner le cerveau par un film. à la fin on se demande un peu ce qui nous est arrivé? ce gars est vraiment bon ! (et je pèse mes mots)


----------



## melaure (19 Mai 2003)

Eh bien personellement je doit être plutôt eclectique car j'aime bien Matrix, Friends, Jet Lee, Kurosawa, ...

Et ça ne me parait pas incompatible quand on est ouvert d'esprit ...


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mai 2003)

Melaure tu devrais essayer de te présenter à la Mairie de Lyon aux prochaines élections : l'UDF cherche des jeunes pour représenter le consensus mou...en perte de vitesse (ce n'est même pas revenu au goût du jour avec le "revival" seventies) 

PS:/ C'est de l'humour mamie...


----------



## Yip (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Eh bien personellement je doit être plutôt eclectique car j'aime bien Matrix, Friends, Jet Lee, Kurosawa, ...

Et ça ne me parait pas incompatible quand on est ouvert d'esprit ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi j'aime bien tous ceux-là et bien d'autres.

Je préfère un film qui ne se prend pas réellement au sérieux et qui vous en met plein les mirettes à un film soi-disant intello qui vous gonfle tellement que vous dormez au bout de 5 minutes.

Un conseil hegemonikon :  va au ciné pour voir ce genre de film, ça a une autre allure. 
"2001 l'odyssée de l'espace" est un peu ridicule à la télé, alors que sur grand écran c'est un super film (surtout si on tient compte de sa date de sortie).

C'est sûr, Matrix n'est pas un chef-d'oeuvre, mais il est largement moins décérébré que beaucoup d'autres. Dans "Blade Runner" il y a aussi des scènes d'action. Personnellement j'en redemande (surtout que je suis un fan d'effets spéciaux), vivement que je puisse voir "Reloaded" et aussi TLOTR 3...


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> * hahahahah je me marre encore....le ridicule ne tue pas : ce mélange men in black / jacky chan / blackspotation...

little buddha en imper noir qui fait du king fu : hahahahahah

oui zut j'aurais du regarder les frêrês Karamazov: le roman est sublime et Yul Bynner est une idole...mais je n'ai pas pu résister une grosse daube comme ça : Matrix....

allez sans rancune les nerds...

non sans rire : je me suis fait la semaine dernière une intégrale kurozawa c'est qd même autre chose...  * 

[/QUOTE]


Monsieur "pète-plus-haut-que-son-cul" a mangé du cassoulet ce week-end ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, je suis resté scotché par Matrix lors de sa sortie en 1999. J'en avais vaguement entendu parlé et je me suis décidé à aller le voir au cinéma dans le derniers jours d'exploitation. Au delà des effets spéciaux, j'ai trouvé l'histoire intéressante.
Mais je te concède qu'à la télévision en deuxième ou troisième diffusion, ça commence à faire cheap. Si bien que j'hésite à aller voir la suite. Mais sur un grand écran c'est tellement mieux.


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2003)

c'est pas avec ça qu'on va manger des langoustes, j'vous l'dis !


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * c'est pas avec ça qu'on va manger des langoustes, j'vous l'dis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non rien®.


----------



## melaure (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> * Melaure tu devrais essayer de te présenter à la Mairie de Lyon aux prochaines élections : l'UDF cherche des jeunes pour représenter le consensus mou...en perte de vitesse (ce n'est même pas revenu au goût du jour avec le "revival" seventies) 

PS:/ C'est de l'humour mamie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de chance, j'ai déjà fait des années de politique et pas dans un parti mou ...

Bref pour en revenir aux films tu as le droit de ne pas aimer, mais tu ne fais pas parti de l'opinion majoritaire sur ce sujet. Tempérement de MacUser ?


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
Bref pour en revenir aux films tu as le droit de ne pas aimer, mais tu ne fais pas parti de l'opinion majoritaire sur ce sujet. Tempérement de MacUser ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Peu importe, c'est la manière dont il a abordé le sujet qui est criticable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, c'est pas le tout, mais je mangerais bien un pot-au-feu sans navet à midi !


----------



## Fulvio (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Peu importe, c'est la manière dont il a abordé le sujet qui est criticable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un peu hypocrite de dire ça. Il aurait attaqué un film de Christophe Lambert de la même manière, tout le monde aurait aquiécer en se gaussant. Mais là, il va contre l'unanimité, alors on lui dit en substance "on dit pas c'est nul, on dit j'aime pas". Il n'est pourtant pas interdit de dire "c'est bien" plutôt que "j'aime", non ?


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un peu hypocrite de dire ça. Il aurait attaqué un film de Christophe Lambert de la même manière, tout le monde aurait aquiécer en se gaussant. Mais là, il va contre l'unanimité, alors on lui dit en substance "on dit pas c'est nul, on dit j'aime pas". Il n'est pourtant pas interdit de dire "c'est bien" plutôt que "j'aime", non ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Quand j'étais "djeune" j'ai adoré Christophe Lambert dans Greystoke, Subway et Highlander !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Plus sérieusement, tu m'as vu lancer un thread aussi agressif ?


----------



## Fulvio (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Quand j'étais "djeune" j'ai adoré Christophe Lambert dans Greystoke, Subway et Highlander !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Erreur de jeunesse qu'on a tous commis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "bah, faut pas renier... -- Si, des fois, si !"

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Plus sérieusement, tu m'as vu lancer un thread aussi agressif ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, mais je vois pas trop où tu veux en venir, là...


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Non, mais je vois pas trop où tu veux en venir, là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est comme si j'allais sur un forum PC et je lançais un thread _"PC : c'est de la merde"_ et je disais _"je vais me faire incendier mais je m'en fous, vous êtes tous des petits branleurs, allez bouillir avec vos bécanes pourries. Le mac c'est mieux. Bonjour chez vous"_.
En tout cas je l'ai ressenti comme ça.

En plus d'après ce qu'il a écrit il ne regarde quasiment jamais la télé et manque de bol, la seule fois ou il la regarde, il tombe sur "Matrix" ! À ben merde alors, le monde est vraiment injuste.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mai 2003)

je n'ai meme pas regardé!
quand j'ai lu le sujet dans télérama,je me suis réfugié dans la salle de bain,dans un bon bain,avec un bon bouquin!
nullité ce MATRIX...
n'arrive pas à la cheville d'un film de David Lynch....

SYD


----------



## bonpat (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> *
Les cyber neuneux en herbe vont me laminer mais les navets je les adore dans le pot-au-feu...

Il faut sortir de la caverne la vision nuit gravement à l'imagination...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, sans imagination on ne peut pas apprécier Matrix.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (19 Mai 2003)

Si on jette un regard critique sur Matrix, il est clair qu'on a fortement envie de le présenter comme un film de mode, inspiré par la culture des jeux vidéo (ce qui ne plaît certainement pas à tout le monde) et parsemé de références aux comics, BDs et mangas... Bref, une grande partie des produits de notre société moderne (et critiquée pour l'être)... On pourrait organiser un débat interminable sur l'aliénation, le goût pour la violence, etc.

Néanmoins, je trouve que Matrix est une expérience cinématographique intéressante, et le thème du film est quand même fort audacieux pour une production qui touche un public assez large. Avec le premier volet, je crois que ceux qui voulaient voir un film d'une 'nouvelle génération' ont été servis, mais les amateurs d'un scénario original (et assez culotté) n'ont pas été déçus non plus. Bien sûr, c'est un film ancré dans la culture ultra-jeune, avide de technologies et de gadgets... Mais finalement, James Bond, c'est un peu pareil. Sauf que lui, il n'est pas dans la Matrice, mais arrive quand même à sauter dans le vide avec une moto, et la lâcher pour ensuite attraper l'aile d'un avion en chute libre, pour finalement parvenir à reprendre le contrôle du coucou.

Donc, je ne suis pas personnellement d'accord pour le qualificatif "navet". Mais bon, chacun son truc, hein !


----------



## obi wan (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] *Néanmoins, je trouve que Matrix est une expérience cinématographique intéressante, et le thème du film est quand même fort audacieux pour une production qui touche un public assez large. Avec le premier volet, je crois que ceux qui voulaient voir un film d'une 'nouvelle génération' ont été servis, mais les amateurs d'un scénario original (et assez culotté) n'ont pas été déçus non plus. Bien sûr, c'est un film ancré dans la culture ultra-jeune, avide de technologies et de gadgets... Mais finalement, James Bond, c'est un peu pareil. Sauf que lui, il n'est pas dans la Matrice, mais arrive quand même à sauter dans le vide avec une moto, et la lâcher pour ensuite attraper l'aile d'un avion en chute libre, pour finalement parvenir à reprendre le contrôle du coucou. * 

[/QUOTE]


Farpaitement ! Et puis d'abord, les goûts et les couleurs... eh ben c'est chacun les siens... Sinon tout le monde serait pareil et on s'emmerderait vraiment beaucoup.

  Et pour répondre à celui qui a ouvert ce thread, je pense qu'on peut critiquer quelque chose (ici un film) sans insulter ses défenseurs (les 'cyber-neuneus' pour toi)...  Je te traite pas d'inculte parce que tu a raté ce pan non négligeable de la littérature qu'est la Science Fiction...






 Commence par lire 'Neuromancien' ainsi que 'Hypérion', 'La chute d'Hyperion', 'Endymion' et 'L'éveil d'Endymion', on rediscutera après


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mai 2003)

Allons allons ne vous fachez pas, depuis le temps que tout le monde présente ce film comme inaugurant une nouvelle ère de la science fiction j'ai sauté sur l'occasion.

La déception est grande : l'histoire est avortée, les effets spéciaux : ralentis et sauts en l'air façon films de kung-fu je trouve ça quand même un peu bof. Je ne parle même pas des dialogues "philosophiques": je dois avoir un humour tordu car j'ai beaucoup ri ! (en 2190 avec des poulpes nettoie-chiottes mais toujours avec les même hélicos pourris de la guerre du Viet-nâm et Nokia en fournisseur officiel de la rebellion.... ) Heureusement quye la Matrice tourne sous windows 2200 : elle plante à la fin.

Mais je suis sans doute un peu difficile le dernier film fantastique qui m'ait laissé un réel souvenir positif est un film français avec un budget quasi nul et sans effets spéciaux du nom de "Simple mortel" mais pourtant quel suspense....

Après le cycle Kubrick sur Arte ça fait un peu "cheap" matrix...

enfin... ça doit être le côté film philosophique d'action qui me dérange...


----------



## einqui (19 Mai 2003)

Que tu aimes ou pas m'importe peu, mais quand on veut etaler sa culture (à deux reprises) en citant Kubrick et (je te cite) Kurozawa, alors on écrit Kuro*S*awa....! On a l'air moins bete!!!


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 
 Et pour répondre à celui qui a ouvert ce thread, je pense qu'on peut critiquer quelque chose (ici un film) sans insulter ses défenseurs (les 'cyber-neuneus' pour toi)...  Je te traite pas d'inculte parce que tu a raté ce pan non négligeable de la littérature qu'est la Science Fiction...






 Commence par lire 'Neuromancien' ainsi que 'Hypérion', 'La chute d'Hyperion', 'Endymion' et 'L'éveil d'Endymion', on rediscutera après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci je dois avouer que la science-fiction n'est pas ma lecture de prédilection à part le Neuromancer, Dune(s), les Asimov et quelques autres babioles plus ou moins vieilles ( H.G. Wells et même Jules Verne et pourquoi pas Orwell ou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) j'ai des lacunes....

Il me semble pourtant que tout le monde crie au génie dès qu'on fait un film fantastique avec des effets spéciaux ( je trouve Matrix moins innovant que "The Thing" ou Alien  1 du point de vue des effets spéciaux) alors qu'il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi.

La science fiction comme le fantastique est une littérature riche car elle lance l'imagination hors de ses frontières habituelles et justement l'adaptation cinématographique pèche toujours par excès d'effets au lieu de nous recréer un univers ( de Dune au Seigneur des anneaux etc...); mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas tenter l'aventure, simplement et encore une fois la juxtaposition d'effets ne crée pas un univers...

De ce point de vue je trouve que matrix a justement une originalité de scénario mais celle-ci n'est quasiment pas exploitée.

Je préfère une action crue et réaliste à la RAN de Kurosawa qu'un ballet de bonhommes qui s'envoient des baffes à 4 metres au-dessus du sol : comme quoi un même pays, le Japon a pu inspirer des mondes et des techniques de cinéma en complète opposition ( qui se souvient de la nouveauté d'une série comme Sankukaï du point de vue des combats ? )

allez sans rancune


----------



## Yip (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * je n'ai meme pas regardé!
quand j'ai lu le sujet dans télérama,je me suis réfugié dans la salle de bain,dans un bon bain,avec un bon bouquin!
nullité ce MATRIX...
n'arrive pas à la cheville d'un film de David Lynch....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Parce-que les aventures de Sydney Bristow c'est mieux ?

Le premier épisode m'a plu, mais après c'est vide devenu répétitif... je préfère encore Stargate, il y a plus d'humour et le scénario de certains épisodes est pas mal du tout.


----------



## Fulvio (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Moi non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est comme si j'allais sur un forum PC et je lançais un thread "PC : c'est de la merde" et je disais "je vais me faire incendier mais je m'en fous, vous êtes tous des petits branleurs, allez bouillir avec vos bécanes pourries. Le mac c'est mieux. Bonjour chez vous".
En tout cas je l'ai ressenti comme ça.

En plus d'après ce qu'il a écrit il ne regarde quasiment jamais la télé et manque de bol, la seule fois ou il la regarde, il tombe sur "Matrix" ! À ben merde alors, le monde est vraiment injuste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah écoute, j'ai fait comme lui : je regarde très peu la télé, et hier soir, je me suis dit, bon, squattons chez mes parents jusqu'à 11h avant de rentrer histoire de voir matrice et de me faire enfin une opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais des préjugés un peu négatif (trop mode et trop grand spectacle pour moi), au final, j'ai trouvé le film agréable, mais pas inoubliable. Dans le genre film sur la réalité virtuelle, je préfère eXistenZ de Cronenberg ou Ghost in the Shell et Avalon de ce japonais dont je me souviens plus du nom*, qui me semblent un poil plus profond sur le fond, même s'ils sont moins "impressionant" sur la forme, mais comme ça m'impressionne plus... Quand même un certains brio dans l'utilisation de ces plans immobiles tournant ; c'est pas les réalisateur de Matrix qui ont inventé le truc, mais ils ont su l'exploité. Au final, dans le genre film d'action à très gros budget, Matrix est dans le peloton de tête.

* il y a d'ailleurs l'air d'avoir un genre d'échange de clin d'oeil entre Ghost... Matrix et Avalon. Générique sur trame de caractères verts pour les trois, fusillade sur colonne de marbre dans dans la scène finale de ghost repris dans matrix, et plan séquence sur scène immobile, dans Avalon. Qqun en pense qqchose ?


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2003)

Bon, alors à quand le sondage : Matrix, pour ou contre ??

Au moins ça permettra de trancher


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Mai 2003)

moi j'ai tout san ku kai, et ce que je préfère c'est bien évidemment les méchants, surtout le chef avec son casque de moto à cornes qui fait des grands mouvements de cape chaque fois qu'il ouvre la bouche, et surtout à certains épisodes où il est filmé en grand angle de près, c'est terriblement tordant ! et c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on verra sortir une série pour gosses avec un orang outan sortir de l'eau le cigare au bec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




matrix n'a d'originalité qu'aux yeux de ceux qui n'ont pas vu ou lu d'?uvres de SF. au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois, et à vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ceci dit, dans quelques années, les fans de série Z regarderont avec délectation ce futur nanard de la même manière qu'ils regardent aujourd'hui les thunderbirds, c'est à dire bien imbibés et pétés de rire...
rendez-vous dans vingt ans, keanu reeves est à notre décennie ce que christophe lambert est aux 80's, et il faudra attendre pas mal de recul pour savoir si oui ou non keanu se prenait réellement au sérieux ou pas du tout. si tant est que dans vingt ans quelqu'un s'en préoccupe encore...


----------



## Benjamenta (19 Mai 2003)

j'irais bien voir le _dernier_ J.C. Monteiro, _*Va et vient*_. 

avec mon aleeeeeeeeeeeem. Oups....


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (19 Mai 2003)

Les effets spéciaux dans Matrix partaient du principe qu'il fallait montrer l'extrêmement rapide très lentement. En ce sens, le style graphique du film est parfaitement justifié. On a le droit d'aimer ou pas, mais on ne peut (je pense) pas nier que par rapport aux propos du film, les effets visuels soient en adéquation. C'est aussi un des buts du film : offrir une approche visuelle novatrice. On ne peut que constater que c'est le cas, puisque le "style" Matrix a été utilisé (souvent à mauvais escient) dans de nombreuses productions suivantes.

Bien sûr, on n'égale pas la dimension métaphysique d'un _Blade Runner_ (mon film culte) ou d'un _2001, l'Odyssée de l'Espace_, ou encore du tout récent _Solaris_... Mais ce n'est pas l'esprit du film. Je pense qu'on peut accorder à Larry et Andy Wachowski d'être restés fidèles à leur vision d'origine, et d'avoir assumé l'aspect 'jeu vidéo' de leur concept. La situation aurait été catastrophique s'ils avaient vraiment cherché à faire un film profondément intellectualisé : la forme aurait été en désaccord avec le fond. Surtout pour un film qui, dans ses références, fait appel à une culture principalement consommée par une tranche d'âge relativement jeune.


----------



## Yip (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> *matrix n'a d'originalité qu'aux yeux de ceux qui n'ont pas vu ou lu d'?uvres de SF. au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois, et à vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas d'accord très cher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai lu pas mal de SF (Asimov, Van Vogt, Dick, Zelazny, Herbert, Clarke, Stefan Wul (un français ! (un dentiste ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)), etc, etc et j'ai adoré matrix.

C'est vrai que c'est un film qui surfe sur une certaine mode, qui a utilisé des effets inventés par d'autres (tiens ?) bref, qui est bourré de défauts, comme tous les films et qui ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde.

Mais dire que ceux qui aiment n'ont pas lu de SF, là je me vexe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceux qui aiment les Mac n'ont jamais lu un manuel informatique alors ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2003)

Solaris, c'est pas un film de Tarkovsky ??? quoi je sors ???


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> *La déception est grande : l'histoire est avortée, les effets spéciaux : ralentis et sauts en l'air façon films de kung-fu je trouve ça quand même un peu bof. Je ne parle même pas des dialogues "philosophiques": je dois avoir un humour tordu car j'ai beaucoup ri ! (en 2190 avec des poulpes nettoie-chiottes mais toujours avec les même hélicos pourris de la guerre du Viet-nâm et Nokia en fournisseur officiel de la rebellion.... ) Heureusement quye la Matrice tourne sous windows 2200 : elle plante à la fin.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Monsieur est exigeant et un peu de mauvaise fois (l'action se situe en 1999 pour les références à Nokia, hélico et Panasonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Remarque j'ai commencé à rigoler sur les dialogues pour cette troisième diffusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce film vieillit mal


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Stefan Wul (un français ! (un dentiste ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oulah, ça doit être un méchant truc de pervers


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Solaris, c'est pas un film de Tarkovsky ??? quoi je sors ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bin si... Mais la version Soderbergh est tout à fait valable également, je trouve.


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

Pour ceux qui ont le DVD de Matrix, ils peuvent regarder les bonus.
L'effet "bullet" de scène ultra rapide montrée au ralenti en bougeant l'angle de vue y est expliqué. J'ai pas du comprendre mais j'avais l'mpression que l'effet avait était inventé pour le film.
Quand on repense aux effets utilisés dans  "l'homme qui valait trois milliard" on voit qu'il y a du progrès.

J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé Matrix, le scénario en premier lieu mais aussi les images style BD.
Par ailleurs l'histoire a lieu de nos jours.
Et si c'était vrai....


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2003)

Salut Bonpat !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pour shralldam, pas vu les fesses de Clooney mais ça intéressait aussi ma copine)


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Salut Bonpat !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pour shralldam, pas vu les fesses de Clooney mais ça intéressait aussi ma copine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Alèm,
Tes fesses ne suffisent pas à ta copine, arf arf arf !
Non je déconne on parle pas des femmes des autres... transmets lui mes hommages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait ce sondage sur la Matrix ?
Moi j'ai aimé et je me fous des critiques des mecs qui n'auront jamais d'hémorroïdes


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Salut Bonpat !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pour shralldam, pas vu les fesses de Clooney mais ça intéressait aussi ma copine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah, dans une scène flash-back, il est allongé sur le lit près de sa femme, les fesses effectivement à l'air. Rien d'impressionnant, c'est à se demander ce que les commités de censure voulaient réellement faire en s'excitant sur cette scène.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> * hahahahah je me marre encore....le ridicule ne tue pas : ce mélange men in black / jacky chan / blackspotation... * 

[/QUOTE]

Entièrement d'accord. Un patchwork habile et clippé de Neuromancer et du Cyberpunk. Avec un peu de post-apocalyptique façon Terminator pour ajouter une dramaturgie à la Chose. Tout cela me fait penser à un autre collage du même genre : le 5ème élément. Beuah.





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> * non sans rire : je me suis fait la semaine dernière une intégrale kurozawa c'est qd même autre chose...  * 

[/QUOTE] 

Dans l'après-midi je suis allé voir 'De l'eau tiède sous un pont rouge' de Shohei Imamura. Cà c'est aut'chose.


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * 

Bah, dans une scène flash-back, il est allongé sur le lit près de sa femme, les fesses effectivement à l'air. Rien d'impressionnant, c'est à se demander ce que les commités de censure voulaient réellement faire en s'excitant sur cette scène. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas confondu avec la pleine lune ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> *Dans l'après-midi je suis allé voir 'De l'eau tiède sous un pont rouge' de Shohei Imamura. Cà c'est aut'chose.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca me rappelle les cours de récré, autrefois. Si tu n'avais pas des goûts hyper-ecclectiques en musique, tu passais pour un 'faible'. J'espère que ça va pas bientôt devenir un crime d'apprécier Matrix...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
* il y a d'ailleurs l'air d'avoir un genre d'échange de clin d'oeil entre Ghost... Matrix et Avalon. Générique sur trame de caractères verts pour les trois, fusillade sur colonne de marbre dans dans la scène finale de ghost repris dans matrix, et plan séquence sur scène immobile, dans Avalon. Qqun en pense qqchose ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est marrant çà, je visionnais Ghost in The Shell la veille. Et justement je me disais qu'un des points fort du manga GITS était de laisser habilement planer un doute sur la philosophie du Ghost et de l'AI. Contrairement à Matrix qui cherche à tout expliquer et à présenter son contexte de façon très manichéen.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * 
Ca me rappelle les cours de récré, autrefois. Si tu n'avais pas des goûts hyper-ecclectiques en musique, tu passais pour un 'faible'. J'espère que ça va pas bientôt devenir un crime d'apprécier Matrix...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Meuh non, je n'ai pas trouvé ce film nul. Juste ennuyeux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis les goûts et les couleurs, hein...


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * 

C'est marrant çà, je m'avais visionné Ghost in The Shell la veille. Et justement je me disais qu'un des points fort du manga GITS était de laisser habilement planer un doute sur la philosophie du Ghost et de l'AI. Contrairement à Matrix qui cherche à tout expliquer et à présenter son contexte de façon très manichéen.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah oui, mais l'un est un blockbuster hollywoodiens, l'autre un manga d'auteur... forcément, GITS peut se permettre qq ambiguïté et flouage que les réalisateurs de Matrix ont du oublier, peut-être à contre-coeur, va savoir...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Mai 2003)

Il est très chouette, Ghost in the Shell... Mais par contre, la musique du début est insupportable, les voix hyper-aiguës : "WAAAAAA KA NI AAAAAAAAAH AZUUUUUUUU..." (je connais pas les paroles)...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (20 Mai 2003)

Ah ? Moa j'aime bin. Son nom m'échappe mais elle a été composée par un cador de la musique électronique au Japon. Brian Eno a également participé à la bande son.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Parce-que les aventures de Sydney Bristow c'est mieux ?

Le premier épisode m'a plu, mais après c'est vide devenu répétitif... je préfère encore Stargate, il y a plus d'humour et le scénario de certains épisodes est pas mal du tout.  * 

[/QUOTE]

qui c'est qui n'aime pas Alias,humm???

sans rire, un film au dessus de tous les autres en ce début de siècle ,c'est Mullholand drive de David Lynch...
et aussi Lost Highway ,du même Lynch...
SUBLIME...on a pas fini d'en parler de ces deux là...
je ne dit pas que l'idée de Matrix n'est pas interessante...
mais tous ces effets ,ce Kun Fu...et le fait que les ados se sont rués la dessus ,cela m'a rébuté...
peut etre ai je tort...
par contre ,un film de SF excellent ,c'est L'armée des douzes singes...

SYD...

et pas de mal sur moi ,hein!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * Ah ? Moa j'aime bin. Son nom m'échappe mais elle a été composée par un cador de la musique électronique au Japon. Brian Eno a également participé à la bande son.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Kenji Kawai, comme pour la plupart des ?uvres de Mamoru Oshii et d'un paquet d'autres films

pour le manga cyberpunk torturé, je ne saurai trop conseiller également *serial experiments lain*


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Mai 2003)

Bon, revenons à nos moutons et parlons de Matrix...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
Stefan Wul (un français ! (un dentiste ! )   
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Oulah, ça doit être un méchant truc de pervers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est pas mal et surtout plutôt mieux écrit que beaucoup de bouquins de scifi américaine qui sont souvent un peu décevants de ce côté même quand les idées sont intéressantes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * Bon, revenons à nos moutons et parlons de Matrix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup aimé ce film, autant les effets spéciaux, que l'histoire, que les acteurs (trice), etc 
bref, j'ai adoré !!!


----------



## minime (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MGZ Shralldam:</font><hr />Bon, revenons à nos moutons et parlons de Matrix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Philosophie, effets spéciaux, kung fu et balles qui fusent de partout, Matrix n'est qu'une pale copie de Shaolin Soccer.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Mai 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1053398893[MGZ] Shralldam">


*Comment avez-vous trouvé "The Matrix Reloaded" ?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Excellent
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Très bien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Bien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Moyen
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Pas terrible
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Nul !

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2003)

Bon... 3/4 des films qui sortent au ciné sont des daubes de toutes façon...
Rien de nouveau sous le soleil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi qui ne suis pas un fan de Matrix et qui l'ai regardé avec plaisir mais sans grand entouthiasme, je dois dire que si tous les films qui cartonnent au box office étaient de la qualité de MAtrix, on serait déjà moins mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après, comparer ça à Kurosawa me semble un peu facile... quand à Lynch c'est pareil, on joue déjà plus ds la même cour...
C'est comme Amelie Poney, qu'on aime ou pas, je serais heureux de voir plus souvent des films aussi justement réalisés.

C'est tout @+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi le dernier vrai bon film que j'ai vu c'est PUNCH DRUNK LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Mai 2003)

Vous me faites tous gerber, à vous branler tous sur votre film préféré. Bordel, merde, c'est bien un truc qui m'enerve, ça.

Chacun ses gouts, toi t'aime ça, toi tu prefere ça, toi t'es d'accord avec le premier et le deuxieme (wahou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , super, t'es un mec cool, toi, tu es ouvert à pleins de trucs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ). Moi je vous dis merde. Comme je l'ai dit tout au début, j'ai bien aimé Matrix. J'ai pas aimé Solaris, par contre, mais je l'ai vu, je me sens donc plus à même de le dire que la nana (heu? t'es bien une nana avec ce pseudo là? désolé, sur le net, on peut jamais être sur..) qui dit que Matrix c'est nul parce que:  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 le fait que les ados se sont rués la dessus ,cela m'a rébuté... 

[/QUOTE] alors que  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 je n'ai meme pas regardé! 

[/QUOTE] Bravo! Quel esprit critique! J'espère au moins que tu n'as jamais regardé un film de Lynch, pour avoir une opinion si tranché sur ses uvres. Et j'ai bien compris que tu n'avais pas vu non plus l'armée des 12 singes!

C'est fou comme les préjugés sont partie integrante de notre réflexion:  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 ça doit être le côté film philosophique d'action qui me dérange... 

[/QUOTE] . Pour te dire, moi c'est les films idiot d'inactions qui me gènent assez.... (cependant je suis d'accord avec toi pour Alien 1, par exemple...)

JeanBa, faudra qu'j'aille voir le film du mec qui a fait Cube, déjà celui là m'avait pas mal retourné (l'estomac, au début, puis la tête à la fin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour un film chouette que j'ai vu dernierement, c'est Tigre et Dragon... J'ai regretté de pas l'avoir vu au ciné. Belle histoire, splendides décors (exterieurs et intérieurs) de la beauté, jusqu'aux combats qui sont de véritables ballets!


----------



## Yip (20 Mai 2003)

Ça c'est bien vrai, les goûts et les couleurs...

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * 

Dans l'après-midi je suis allé voir 'De l'eau tiède sous un pont rouge' de Shohei Imamura. Cà c'est aut'chose.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Beuah, je suis sûr que j'aurais dormi, rien qu'au titre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(ceci dit j'aime bien Kurosawa)


----------



## Lordwizard (20 Mai 2003)

Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est les mecs qui veulent a tout prix opposer 2 types de cinéma, 2 types de films etc...

Genre comparer matrix et un kurosawa, c'est pour sortir votre science ??... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rejoins ici Melaure quand il parle *d'éclectisme *!!

Effectivement selon l'humeur, le contexte je peux etre amené a voir de très different types de films...

J'aime les films intimistes ou difficiles d'accès, mais régulièrement j'ai envie de me "lâcher" et d'aller voir un film plus grand spectacle, où tu te prends plein d'effets spéciaux dans la tronche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore une fois quel intêret d'opposer les deux?

Pour terminer, et donner mon avis (ou sortir moi aussi ma science) concernant Matrix, j'ai vraiment trouvé une certaine "profondeur" du sujet, bien évidemment occulté dans le film, mais assez philosophique sur la dualité homme/machine, l'avenir de l'humanité, qq bonnes references comme l'agent Smith qui compare les hommes aux virus, où on rejoint la théorie "Gaïa", et enfin une idée assez neuve pour le grand public sur un sujet pourtant pointu des neurosciences sur la projection du "moi" interne et de notre "interface" purement électrique avec le monde exterieure !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr /> * je ne regarde quasiment jamais la télé mais là je tombe sur un navet haut de gamme : Matrix.

Les cyber neuneux en herbe vont me laminer mais les navets je les adore dans le pot-au-feu...

Il faut sortir de la caverne la vision nuit gravement à l'imagination...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Il ya donc des lecteurs de télérama parmi nous? Quelle horreur!!!


----------



## Yip (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Il ya donc des lecteurs de télérama parmi nous? Quelle horreur!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]



pas moi ! pas moi !


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Mai 2003)

pas de télérama, pas de télé tout court, pas de presse, pas de rance info, comme ça je vais voir tous les films sans savoir de quoi ça cause et c'est souvent bien mieux : moins d'a priori = plus de plaisir. et pendant les bandes annonces et les pubs, en général je bouquine (de la sf ou du fantastique souvent, dan simmons en ce moment, hypérion et cie, excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

parfois je tombe sur de vraies daubes, mais en général c'est pas mal.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Il ya donc des lecteurs de télérama parmi nous? Quelle horreur!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui moi,
so what?

syd


----------



## Nephou (20 Mai 2003)

viendez tous : post spécial :
"réveillez le troll qui est en vous"
n'oubliez pas vos argumenst massue


----------



## Nephou (20 Mai 2003)

oups, j'a fourché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je dyslexe du clavier


----------



## sylko (20 Mai 2003)

Ce tread part en couille!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On mélange la rediffusion de Matrix à la télévision avec la sortie de Matrix Reloaded.

J'avais apprécié Matrix. Ce n'est pas le cas de Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## chango1 (20 Mai 2003)

Hégémonikon,

Si tu étais un vrai cinéphile, tu n'oserais  pas parler sur un ton aussi péremptoire d'un film américain que tu as vu un dimanche soir à la télé en version française.
L'intégrale de Kurosawa, tu l'as vue à la télé aussi? 
En version française?


----------



## obi wan (20 Mai 2003)

wah ouh...  je réponds un peu en vrac à tout ce que j'ai lu depuis mon dernier post parce que tout le monde a été bien prolixe...


- effectivement il y a un lien indubitable entre Ghost In The Shell, Avalon et Matrix.

- on peut aussi citer Passé Virtuel dans le genre 'couches de réalité', ça m'étonne que personne n'en ai encore parlé...

- chacun ses goûts, bordel de merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- en fait au final ce que certains reprochent ici à Matrix, c'est d'être trop grand public, trop 'effets spéciaux'... moi je pense que c bien, et si ça peut amener des gens à s'interesser à la SF alors qu'ils n'en avaient pas envie avant c cool.

- Kenji Kawaï a aussi fait la BO d'Avalon, une pure merveille de son.

- lisez Hypérion, de Dan Simmons (personnellement ce bouquin (4000 pages qd même) m'a fait énormément réflechir)

- oui bonpat le bullet time a été inventé pour matrix

- faut pas être snobe comme ça, c'est pas parce qu'on va voir tel ou tel film japonais en VO ou qu'on a un mac qu'on est plus malin... ça s'appelle de l'élitisme... et ça pousse à dire des conneries comme 'Matrix est grand public donc c une merde'

- c'est vrai que ça fait une dixaine de fois que je le voie et les dialogues me font rigoler maintenant...

- 'Serial experiments Lain'  est une pure merveille...

- luc G, dans la SF américaine, ce qui est souvent décevant c'est pas la façon dont c'est écrit mais la traduction.

- à mon avis dans le seigneur des anneaux la volonté première du réalisateur était de rendre l'univers Tolkien justement... moi je trouve que c'est bien fait. évidemment ya pas tt ce qu'il ya ds le livre, mais c normal c'est un film et pas un livre...

- moi aussi, Cube m'a retourné le cerveau...   encore un film dont 75% des gens m'ont dit que c'était une merde...   j'ai adoré moi.


- enfin et puisqu'il me semble qu'il n'a pas été cité, je voulais parler de 'Le Meilleur des Mondes' de Aldous Huxley (vs me pardonnerez l'orthographe). A mon avis ce livre nous montre l'interêt qu'il faut porter à la SF... en effet la SF est de la littérature d'anticipation. Si l'histoire devrait nous apprendre à ne pas refaire les mêmes conneries, la SF peut aussi nous apprendre à être prudents avec les conséquences de ce qu'on fait maintenant ou qu'on sera capable de faire bientôt...



voilà désolé pour la taille du post j'avais plein de choses à dire.
j'aime pas les jugements tranchés.
chacun ses goûts


----------



## obi wan (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * - faut pas être snobe comme ça, c'est pas parce qu'on va voir tel ou tel film japonais en VO ou qu'on a un mac qu'on est plus malin... ça s'appelle de l'élitisme... et ça pousse à dire des conneries comme 'Matrix est grand public donc c une merde' * 

[/QUOTE]

je parlais pas pour toi chango1 mais par rapport à un post bien avant. je  suis plutôt d'accord avec ton petit commentaire


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *
- effectivement il y a un lien indubitable entre Ghost In The Shell, Avalon et Matrix. * 

[/QUOTE]
Si tu peux préciser, stp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- on peut aussi citer Passé Virtuel dans le genre 'couches de réalité', ça m'étonne que personne n'en ai encore parlé...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *
- lisez Hypérion, de Dan Simmons (personnellement ce bouquin (4000 pages qd même) m'a fait énormément réflechir)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Faudra que je le relise un de ces 4, histoire de me remémorer tous ça. A lire du même auteur L'Homme nu. La Chute d'Hypérion (suite d'Hypérion) me parait plus dispensable (avis personnel, of course).


----------



## obi wan (20 Mai 2003)

je crois qu'en fait le plus indispensable de la suite hypérion, c'est Endymion et l'Eveil d'Endymion... Simmons se surpasse. une toute autre dimension.

en fait il y a (pour moi) un lien entre ces films parce qu'ils se basent sur le concept de couches de réalité, de matrice, d'illusion si tu veux. d'autre part, et plus par rapport au thread, certaines scènes, certains plans, certains effets sont communs  à ces trois films


----------



## Philippe64 (20 Mai 2003)

et bien moi, Matrix j'adore.
Le scénario est très bien, la réalisation excellente, les effets spéciaux particulièrement réussis et on ne s'ennuie pas une minute. (j'ai bien aimé également les nombreuses allusions à "Alice au pays des merveilles")

Pour ce qui est de Matrix Reloaded, je vous accorde que l'histoire perd un peu de son piment mais je l'ai trouvé quand même super également. La réalisation, d'un point de vue technique est vraiment hallucinante, ce qui compense le fait que l'action ai pris un peu le pas sur le scénario (qui n'est pas inexistant quand même).

Bref, j'attend la suite "Matrix revolution" avec impatience.

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous (même à ceux qui n'aiment pas Matrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car c'est leur droit et je n'ai rien contre eux)

PS: A ceux et celles qui ne l'ont pas vu, faites-vous votre propre opinion en allant le voir.


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *je préfère encore Stargate, il y a plus d'humour et le scénario de certains épisodes est pas mal du tout.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah un petit stargate !!! Avec le MacGyver de l'espace. Enfin il est moins doué ... C'est sympa, ça fatigue pas le crane et ça fait presque rêver de voyages ...


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chango1:</font><hr /> * 

Hégémonikon,

Si tu étais un vrai cinéphile, tu n'oserais  pas parler sur un ton aussi péremptoire d'un film américain que tu as vu un dimanche soir à la télé en version française.
L'intégrale de Kurosawa, tu l'as vue à la télé aussi? 
En version française?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Hégémonikon n'a jamais dit qu'il était cinéphile, il a justement dit tout le contraire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * 

oui moi,
so what?

syd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
rien, juste que c'est une bouse pseudo intellectuelle.

Un exemple? J'étais assis à côté d'un critique de Télérama lors d'une première de film (dans un lointain passé dans lequel j'étais invité à beaucoup de premières). je ne me souviens plus du film, ais c'était une comédie. le type s'est pissé de rire dessus tout le film.
En sortant de là, il a osé dire à un de ses collègues d'une autre bouse de canard intello que c'était une sombre merde et que  ça l'avait fait chier...
Quel gros C...


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

J'ai beaucoup aimé Opération Corned Beef, un de mes films cultes, comme quoi !


----------



## Laurent T (20 Mai 2003)

J'ai lu des critiques sur les dialogues "ridicules" de Matrix, ceux qui les ont faites ont-ils vu le film en VO ou VF ?
Perso j'essaie de ne regarder les films qu'en VO, la voix, l'intonation, font 50% du jeu d'acteurs (à mes yeux). Moi Matrix en VO ça ne me choque pas...


----------



## obi wan (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Hégémonikon n'a jamais dit qu'il était cinéphile, il a justement dit tout le contraire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

s'il l'a pas  dit, en tout cas il l'a prouvé...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Ça c'est bien vrai, les goûts et les couleurs...
Beuah, je suis sûr que j'aurais dormi, rien qu'au titre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ceci dit j'aime bien Kurosawa)  * 

[/QUOTE]

En ce qui me concerne j'ai bien rit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petit indice : femme-fontaine.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2003)

C'est pas tout ça mais les carottes sont cuites ?? qui mange ?? (j'accepte les lecteurs de télérama dont je fus : chaque fois que Pierre Murat détestait un film, j'allais le voir et je me régalais et inversement -&gt; vachement pratique pour ne pas se tromper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

À part ça, j'ai mis aussi un peu de gingembre, ça dérange quelqu'un ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi télérama deja ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est quoi télérama deja ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je préfère Moltonel triple épaisseur, c'est plus doux


----------



## Nephou (21 Mai 2003)

un amateur de _Doberman_


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * un amateur de Doberman









* 

[/QUOTE]

tu mets du chien dans le pot-au-feu ? C'est goûteux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * un amateur de Doberman









* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme le dit Ficelle un peu avant "ça part en couille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: les Cahiers du Cinéma c'est plus doux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (que Telerama)


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * - luc G, dans la SF américaine, ce qui est souvent décevant c'est pas la façon dont c'est écrit mais la traduction.

* 

[/QUOTE]

D'accord, la traduction est parfois en cause, mais quand même...
Par exemple, Van Vogt dont je relis parfois les bouquins a quand même une conception de la forme littéraire un peu limitée à mon goût : il expliquait dans un article qu'il construisait son bouquin avec des scènes de longueur quasi-fixe aboutissant à un point-clé : c'est un peu mécanique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (pour la traduction du monde du non-A, c'est bien Boris Vian, non : il y a pire comme écrivain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Disons en tous cas que je ne suis pas fanatique du style de la plupart des écrivains de sci-fi américains que je connais (plutôt les anciens en l'occurence). Le peu que j'en ai lu en VO ne m'a pas réellement fait changer d'avis : par rapport à Edgar Poe, ça manque quand même un peu d'invention même si lui aussi prétendait construire ses poèmes de façon "technique". 

Mais bon, ça n'enlève pas l'intérêt de plein de ses bouquins, simplement on se dit que c'est dommage que ça ne soit pas mieux mis en valeur.


----------



## kabeha (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Ce tread part en couille!  :
J'avais apprécié Matrix. Ce n'est pas le cas de Matrix Reloaded.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Pareil.
Autant dans Matrix, les effets spéciaux "justifiaient" l'histoire, étaient en parfait accord, autant dans Reloaded, on a une alternance de scènes d'action pures, avec une surenchère parfois lourde, où on sent que le spectaculaire a été recherché, et qui même si on est bluffé par moment, reviennent toujours au même, puis des scènes de bla-bla pseudo-mystique, qui atteignent le comble avec "l'architecte".On a presque l'impression de zapper entre deux films.
Et pourtant je suis un inconditionnel de SF.
Hyperion et la suite au cinéma : qui osera ?


----------



## Elendil (25 Mai 2003)

Beaucoup de monde a ete decu par Matrix Reloaded.
Personnelement j'ai beaucoup apprecie. Meme s'il l'aspect decouverte et genre nouveau a disparu, je trouve qu'il s'arrive a se renouveller assez bien.
La seul chose qui m'a moins emballe et l discours de Morpheus ds l'espece de cathedrale et la rave qui s'en suit.
c vrai que enormement de personnes ont ete derange par l'espece de cote mystique (Merovingien etc...) j'ai entendu une critique de Bruno grast sur Europe 1 ou Matrix reloaded lui avait fait penser a un espece de Fort Boyard.
Je trouve la comparaison interessante meme si je ne la partage pas entierement.
J'ai adore les effets speciaux absolument excellents et l'histoire ne m'a pas trop decu.
bref j'ai aime. 
mais je concois tt a fait que certains n'aient pas apprecie. C un peu comme l'art moderne, certains vous dirant que c merveilleux (une toile blanche) d'autres que c de la m****. mais bon ceci est un autr debat.
Et de tte facon si qqun n'a pas aime ce n'est pas sur leur forums de macG  que les autres pourront lui faire change d'avis...


----------



## Sebang (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr /> *mais je concois tt a fait que certains n'aient pas apprecie. C un peu comme l'art moderne, certains vous dirant que c merveilleux (une toile blanche) d'autres que c de la m****. mais bon ceci est un autr debat. * 

[/QUOTE]

Et ben moi, artiste à mes heures perdues, je trouve ça merveilleux. Pensez-vous que je suis une merde ?


----------



## Sebang (25 Mai 2003)

Ah ouais, et pour Matrix Reloaded, ben je ne le répèterais jamais assez : il ne sort que le 7 Juin chez moi, alors laissez moi une bonne impression du film quand même avant que j'aille le voir !


----------



## Sebang (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *- faut pas être snobe comme ça, c'est pas parce qu'on va voir tel ou tel film japonais en VO ou qu'on a un mac qu'on est plus malin... ça s'appelle de l'élitisme... et ça pousse à dire des conneries comme 'Matrix est grand public donc c une merde' * 

[/QUOTE]

Et ben pour faire encore plus elitiste, je regarde tout les films en Japonais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
...Même Taxi 2, qui est tordant dans cette langue, au passage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Si jamais vous avez l'occasion...


----------



## salamèche (25 Mai 2003)

j'ai aimé matrix et matrix reloaded tout simplement parce que ces films m'ont fait passer un bon moment: en concret procuré du plaisir (j'ai vu matrix(le premier) 5 fois).


----------



## legritch (25 Mai 2003)

J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mai 2003)

Bah j'ai beaucoup apprécié le premier que j'etais allé voir au cinéma ... la rediff a la tv ... le film perd une bonne partie de son charme visuel.

Pour Reloaded ... je me prononcerais pas avant d'avoir vu Revolution ... pour moi c'est le même film coupé en deux. Donc, juger la moitié d'un film .. bof ... enfin, en attendant j'ai passé un agréable moment en allant le voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon .. moi j'aime bien les marmottes ... 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * sinon .. moi j'aime bien les marmottes ... * 

[/QUOTE]

tu les préfères fourrées au chocolat au juste enrobées ?


----------



## Sir (26 Mai 2003)

Matrix reloaded est moins glauque que le premier je trouves et bien meilleur je trouves , vivement Revolution !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Matrix reloaded est moins glauque que le premier je trouves et bien meilleur je trouves , vivement Revolution !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

avec ou sans marmottes ? à ton avis ?


----------



## Sir (26 Mai 2003)

A mon avis enrobees de chocolat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

marmottes, grenouille....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une vraie ménagerie ma parole


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * marmottes, grenouille....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une vraie ménagerie ma parole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

chacun son truc, Slug et d'autres ce sont les marmottes, moi je préfère les grenouilles, ça s'appelle la diversité !!


----------



## deadlocker (26 Mai 2003)

CA y'est! 

Je peux critiquer le deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, j'ai trouvé le début trop lent... 15 minutes de film consacrées à la Rave-Party, et aux deux tourteraux, c'était franchement trop . Et ce genre de scènes un peu longues étaient éparpillées dans le film; ce qui, à mon sens, cassait le rythme.

J'ai été écoeuré par les dialogues qui se veulent... - comment dire- philosophe? L'acte avec l'architecte de la matrice était vraiment barbante dans certains passage... Entre lui,l'oracle et Morpheusqui se lancent dans des monologues à ne plus finir...

Et j'ai même été déçu pour certains effets spéciaux. on est loin de la qualité du 1 (nottament pour les 360 autours des acteurs) Là, les combats étaient tous les mêmes, les effets spéciaux, identiques, et tout en image virtuelle...Alors que dans Matrix un, ils se cassaient le cul avec des appareils photos auours des acteurs, là, c'était gros comme la lune que néo n'était plus néo, ni même une doublure, mais un image de synthèse...

Sur le scénar, j'ai trouvé qu'il servait à rien... Le seul enjeu du film était de voir que la prophétie n'était pas vraie (enjeu un peu léger et mal cerné), et bon, on se demande ce que va bien pouvoir faire Neo dans matrix 3... Après Voler, tuer des agents, Rescuciter des personnes... Jusqu'où s'arrêtra t'il ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'enfin, peut-être parce que j'étais bien accompagné, mais j'ai tout de même apprécié le film. Un bon passe-temps...

Mais je n'irai pas le voir 2 fois...


----------



## deadlocker (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
 je préfère eXistenZ de Cronenberg   * 

[/QUOTE]

ArgH !

TOUT, sauf eXistenZ... Le jeu des acteurs est tellement mauvais... A la fin du film, on était plus que 10-12 au cinéma (alors qu'on était une trentaine au départ).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec le post de Deadlocker c'est ce que l'on a presque plus brsoin d'aller voir le film : on connait la trame !


----------



## deadlocker (26 Mai 2003)

Uuups, je supprime mon poste?


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deadlocker:</font><hr /> * 

ArgH !

TOUT, sauf eXistenZ... Le jeu des acteurs est tellement mauvais... A la fin du film, on était plus que 10-12 au cinéma (alors qu'on était une trentaine au départ). 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Le jeu des acteurs mauvais ? J'en ai pas souvenir, par contre, je me souviens d'effets spéciaux un peu léger (les créatures en images de synthèse trop fausses) ; mais on peut l'expliquer, si on est indulgent, par le fait qu'ils sont imergés dans la réalité virtuelle du début (ou presque) à la fin (ou presque). S'il est techiquement moins réussi que Matrix, eXistenZ a le mérite de mener le spectateur en bateau du début à la fin, qqchose que j'apprécie. (d'ailleurs, DeadLocker, je me demande si je n'avais pas vu eXistenZ au Fellini de Villefontaine)
Dans le même style, Avalon marche dans l'autre sens : les acteurs ne sont pas toujours convaincants, mais les effets spéciaux sont esthétiquement très réussis, d'autant plus que pour illustrer l'histoire, ils assument totalement leurs natures d'effets spéciaux. Cette histoire, également basé sur une confusion réalité/réalité virtuelle, est moins alambiqué que celle d'eXistenZ, mais elle sert de prétexte à son univers étrange et à sa représentation, esthétique, belle et originale, un peu gothique, qui évoque d'ailleurs plus l'Armée des 12 singes que eXistenZ/Matrix. Je l'ai vu il y a peu de temps, et j'étais un peu confus sur le coup, mais plus j'y pense, plus je me rends compte que ce film m'a marqué. Vraiment je vous le conseille, si vous ne le connaissez pas. (pour résumer, j'en parlais ce weekend à une amie, et je l'ai défini comme un "Matrix intello" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'ayez pas peur, ça vaut le coup)


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Et ben moi, artiste à mes heures perdues, je trouve ça merveilleux. Pensez-vous que je suis une merde ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas moi en tout cas ! C'est pas que j'y connaisse qqchose, mais si tant de gens méprise ce genre d'art, c'est forcément que ça a un intérêt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Promis, un jour j'essaierai de comprendre.


----------



## Moof (26 Mai 2003)

Ben moi, j'ai bien aimé _Matrix_, mais je peux pas être objectif, hein, forcément, moi, tout ce qui touche au thème de la nature de la réalité, j'adore. Des films comme   _Dark City, eXistenZ, Lost Highway, Avalon_, c'est mon dada.

_Matrix Realoaded_ m'a cependant fait peur. Le film ne démarre pas. On se dit au début que c'est trop lent, mais que c'est pas grave, c'est normal, il faut bien présenter Zion, puis il y a la fête/cérémonie qui s'éternise. Veint ensuite la baston entre Néo et le chinois qui accompagne l'Oracle, gratuite et inutile, simple prétexte à baston à la film de kung-fu de série, puis l'on se surprend à bailler pendant le combat entre Neo et l(es) agent(s) Smith... (beaucoup trop longue).

En plus, il y a abusage manifeste des images de synthèse. On a l'impression que les frangins se sont laissés emballer par les possibilités technologiques, moralité, ça se voit. Lorsque Neo combat Smith(s) on se dit "Ouah, il dessine vachement bien Keanu Reeves, l'infographiste"... Et on commence à prendre peur en s'appercevant que les Keanu Reeves en images de synthèse sont meilleurs acteurs que l'original (mais bon, Keanu Reeves mauvais, c'est pas un scoop, non plus).

Et puis, Il y a la rencontre avec le Mérovingien, et, nom de dieu de saloperie de bordel de merde, le fim reprend enfin son rythme (et on se dit, en entendant l'accent à couper au couteau de Lambert Wilson et ses saillies en français, qu'on a bien fait d'aller voir le film en VO) et le spectateur se réveille. Il était temps.

Et puis il y avait un point qui me chiffonnait dans le premier opus : l'existence de la prophétie, un élément mystique dans un univers somme toute technologique et rationnel... Je les attendait au tournant, je voulais une explication. J'ai pas été déçu.

Bref, en ce qui concerne les défauts du film, à mon sens, ils sont surtout dus à un excès d'enthousiasme quant aux possibilités de la 3D. Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que _Matrix Revolution_ a été tourné en même temps, donc, on risque d'y rencontrer les mêmes erreurs.

Concernant les sources d'inspiration des frères Wachowski, je me souviens que lorsque j'ai vu le premier _Matrix_, j'avais _Dark City_ en tête, et j'ai trouvé les deux films très proches dans le thème (mais pas dans l'esthètique).
Mais, surtout, _Matrix_ me fait penser au jeu de rôle _Mage_, c'est curieusement ressemblant, surtout pour qui a joué un Virtual Adept. Pas possible que les frères Wachowski n'y aient pas joué.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

J'ai été le voir ce week end !!!
J'ai aimé ! Mais il faut dire que je suis fan des effets spéciaux et de "l'univers" de Matrix qui m'a fasciné depuis le début ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai regardé le tout au second degré et j'ai passé un moment agréable...


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Moof:</font><hr /> *
Mais, surtout, Matrix me fait penser au jeu de rôle Mage, c'est curieusement ressemblant,  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens donc, je m'étais fait la même reflexion


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

un jour, vous n'en pourrez plus de tant d'images !


----------



## Graphistecomfr (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * un jour, vous n'en pourrez plus de tant d'images !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Houlà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alèm plus philosophe que Matrix.


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Mai 2003)

en fait vous n'avez rien pigé du tout !

matrix 2/3, c'est un film de blaxploitation postmoderne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













on s'en rend moins compte pasque ni isaac hayes, ni curtis mayfield ni lalo schifrin n'étaient dispos pour faire la BO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










à quand une étude comparée de Matrix et de Savage! : yo ! d'la ston-ba là, et des keufs blancs chantmé qui s'font démonter par Savage! et ses cousines ça-comme, et des cascades en caisses qui déchirent trop leur reum' trop chantmé les explosions ! yo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Freeeeed is deeeeeaaaaaaaaadddd !!


----------



## Yip (29 Mai 2003)

Ça y est je l'ai vu hier soir.


Ben j'ai bien aimé moi !

Certaines scènes sont un peu longuettes, mais les trucages !!!!!!!!!!

Bon, faut dire que moi je suis bon public pour les trucages et ceux de ce Matrix sont fabuleux.

Le nombre de Smith rajoutés ! ils ont du s'amuser avec Final Cut Pro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu une scène de poursuite en voiture comme ça, enfin un peu de renouveau : voiture-&gt;moto-&gt;camion, contre-sens, explosions, passoires transformées en écumoires, c'était rigolo.

Bon le baratin m'a moins interpellé que la première fois, j'ai moins cherché à réfléchir et j'ai plus profité des images (ahhhh Monica...).

Vivement la suite (en plus y a des moments où j'ai franchement rigolé)


----------



## Sebang (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Pas moi en tout cas ! C'est pas que j'y connaisse qqchose, mais si tant de gens méprise ce genre d'art, c'est forcément que ça a un intérêt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Promis, un jour j'essaierai de comprendre.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne vais pas tenter de t'expliquer tout dans le detail sur ce forum, ca serait trop long. Par contre, tu pourras y reflechir tout seul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tant de personnes n'aiment et trouvent ca minable, c'est parce que d'habitude, les gens n'aiment pas ce qu'ils ne comprennent pas du premier coup.
Mais ca sait se faire apprecier. Franchement, tu me trouves l'originale du carre blanc sur fond blanc, je l'expose dans mon salon sans probleme en me disant que c'est genial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais pas... Faire une telle oeuvre, c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde, des critiques et tant d'autres choses. Moi ca me fait marrer. Et vous ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon, je me suis precommande le DVD d'Animatrix, en attendant que Reloaded ne sorte...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2003)

Allez, un coup de *The MatrixXP**. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Allez, un coup de The MatrixXP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Oui vu la semaine dernière ...

Bon je l'ai en effet vu ce Matrix 2. Le scénario est léger mais dans la continuité du second. Certaines sont longues et n'apportent pas grand chose au film. Le pire sont les effets spéciaux supplémentaire. Le combat contre les 50 smith est très mal fait. Le placage de texture est assez vulgaire, voir presque ridicule face à Final Fantasy ... Ca ne fait pas réel et c'est mal intégré au reste du décor ...

Peu mieux faire. Reste encore un film. *


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2003)

Ouais, mais je parlais de MatrixXP, Mélauré...


----------

